# glasgow meet up



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello i was in glasgow for a meal found a nice place for a meeting its called ingram wynd and they said we could use downstairs for coffees it opens at 12 lunch time .its near high street car park and high street train station not far from queen st and central stations and okay for bus too.i was thinking maybe mid nov let me know what u all think linda


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

I might be interested Linda although I am in South Ayrshire. I could get there if the date and time was suitable....good one.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

sounds good to me ,keep us posted with dates etc.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm in depending on date
Ann


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Keep me posted of dates and times. Thanks


----------



## Janette.r (Feb 20, 2012)

hi I would like to meet too? date, time. thanks Janette


----------



## margaret23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Would love to be there--but it's a bit far from Vancouver,BC Canada! The directions made me home sick!!
Have a wonderful meet-up!


----------



## suzannegill (Nov 22, 2011)

I would also like to go. The Ingram Wynd is also a very nice place for a meal.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hi everyone;
what about 17th november for our meet between 12-2pm that way if anyone wants to do xmas shoppng in glasgow .


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

it was lovely suzanne for a meal. we can go downstairs for coffee and depending how many i could ask them if they would do a platter of sandwiches .


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello margaret nice to hear from you just a pity your so far away keep in touch


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hi janette,
would be nice if you could join us i am proposing the ingram wynd in ingram street and the date is 17th nov 12-2pm we can have downstairs for coffee .


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

ladies can i have a yes or no for that date please so i can book it asap


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry I can't make that date as my daughter is getting married that day.Maybe next time


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

that's ok for me


----------



## suzannegill (Nov 22, 2011)

17th November is OK with me. Look forward to it.
Suzanne


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Should be fine with me too. If I can't make it will let you know but don't expect to drop out.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
17th November is O.k. For me
Ann


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hi theresa .
sorry to hear you cant make it but how nice that your daughter is getting married i am still waiting on replies so keep checking here and have a lovely time at the wedding


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

I think 17th November is good for me....but would need directions to meeting place please.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hi maya will you be coming by car or train and do you have sat nav i could put the postcode on


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hi
ive got 6 names so far so will book it today and if we get more thats even better thanks ladies


----------



## Janette.r (Feb 20, 2012)

sounds good to me.

include me thanks


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hi, everyone 
thats the ingram wynd booked for 17th nov 12-2pm the manager will phone me on thurs to confirm linda


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's great. thanks.


----------



## suzannegill (Nov 22, 2011)

Will be there. Thanks 
Suzanne


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello how is everyone today are any of you going to the craft fair at the secc next week


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

sometimes you can get nice wool but i go mostly for dies as i make cards too. whats all your other hobbies as well as knitting linda


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

planning on going next sunday but haven't got tickets yet - some silly-shallying among family as to numbers.
One of my daughters makes cards but I will just be looking at wool.


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

How soon would you need to have definite answer? I'd like to go but won't know if I can until nearer the time. 


linda naismith said:


> ladies can i have a yes or no for that date please so i can book it asap


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello,

just phoned ingram wynd and were okay for the 17th nov
12-2pm its downstairs and booked under linda naismith i will phone back a few days before to give them numbers as they have another meeting on linda


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks, Linda


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hi liz 
just noticed your reply i will phone a few days before to give numbers theres another lady from ayr coming called nessa maybe you wil now her from speaking on here i think nessa is coming by bus linda


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello I as looking through my old posts we are having a meet at the oregano Hilton terrace bishopbriggs on 29th june from 12-2pm you are most welcome to come bye for no linda


----------

